# Battle with Donkey Carp



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

A week a go I did battle with a Big Carp on light spin gear 6lb leader from my yak 15/20 min adernaline pumping fun  .
Cheers Brad


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

One day left to chase bass and you go carp fishing.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

:lol:


clarkey said:


> One day left to chase bass and you go carp fishing.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

clarkey said:


> One day left to chase bass and you go carp fishing.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

haha by catch in saltwater Clarky ,everyones out catching bass the last fish before close season I can wait a few months.
Cheers Brad


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you get a measure of it on a bragmat? 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Novice said:


> Did you get a measure of it on a bragmat?
> 
> :lol: no I normally use yours Dave ,I am waiting for them to come on SALE......


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

That's one he'll of a carp. Strong looking tail. Must have felt good on the end of the line.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys,Shame we missed the first couple of runs before Liam started filming it was caught in saltwater so it was a bit disappointing to see it was a Carp still good fun  
Cheers Brad


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

giddieup


----------

